# KC Missouri to anywhere.



## Mannequin Man (Jan 27, 2021)

This is my first time hitching out of KC. Any advice/tips would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## WanderLost (Jan 27, 2021)

Take a train lol. Hitching west all the way out through kansas sucks ass. I would take a different route if youre hitching west.


----------



## Maki40 (Jan 27, 2021)

If you wanna go west take the bus to Lawrence and get to highway 24. Hitching thru kansas isn't too bad. Just don't hitch the interstate and the cops will leave you alone. I've also hitched south out of kc. I think I went 291 from lee's summit. Hitching thru missouri in general is pretty easy.


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 28, 2021)

I used to live in Columbia, MO and hitched thru KC a lot. I actually got straight rides from Columbia to Denver no less than three times, so it is possible to skip Kansas entirely. I did always walk down onto the shoulder of the interstate though. It may be harder / more dangerous to stop cars going 70 mph, but it was worth it for me to get seen by more traffic. I don’t have the patience to hang out on an on ramp, and those 700 mile rides are testament to the the shoulder’s effectiveness. Flying a sign helps with the long rides too.

Maki40 is right though: if you have to piece rides together thru Kansas, it’s best to stay off the interstate. Hitchhiking is prohibited on most of it, and the pigs are persistent.

I don’t remember any particular locations to thumb out of KC, but just look for a good long Highway shoulder on the periphery that you can get to on the city bus routes.


----------



## WanderLost (Jan 28, 2021)

Maki40 said:


> If you wanna go west take the bus to Lawrence and get to highway 24. Hitching thru kansas isn't too bad. Just don't hitch the interstate and the cops will leave you alone. I've also hitched south out of kc. I think I went 291 from lee's summit. Hitching thru missouri in general is pretty easy.


I agree except cops dont always leave you alone. I had a cop pull me over on a back highway and tried to tell me hitchhiking is illegal state wide and i had to kindly tell him he's full of shit haha. Also some motorists called the cops on me for hitching on the side of the road and a cop came and told me theres alot of "cellphone police" out here meaning busy bodies who call the cops on everything.


----------

